# Cluster (bei Node wechsel) skript ausführen



## thomson1308 (12. November 2014)

Hallo,
habe ein failover Cluster. Ist es möglich beim Wechsel des Nodes (weil eins defekt) ein Skript ausführen zu lassen?
Danke im Voraus


----------

